# Springs Dubai - Rental Prices



## peterexpat (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what are the going rates for 2 bed and 3 bed houses in the springs please?

I find the amounts requested online both very low and very high, whilst presuming that the real prices are somewhere in the middle if someone knows where is best to aim for when negotiating for either a 2 bed or 3 bed that would be very nice of you...

Many thanks in advance
Peter


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Prices vary in Springs, depending on which location and condition. When I looked there last year there was a low of 80k and high of 120k for a 2 bed. The ones below 100k were in a shocking state. The ones above were ok. Budget for the top end to be safe and be prepared to look at quite a few to find one that will suit.


----------

